# New Mossberg Rifle



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Sep 2012)

http://www.mossberg.com/search/node/mossberg%20464%20spx

Me want!! ;D

Possible contender for the new Ranger rifle perhaps?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Sep 2012)

Can't use pointed NATO 7.62 in a lever action unless you want a spontaneous "metal storm event"


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Sep 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Can't use pointed NATO 7.62 in a lever action unless you want a spontaneous "metal storm event"


The new LEVERevolution ammo from Hornady allows you to have pointed ammo in a tubular magazine, so something could be modified.

However, it's a mute point from the NCRR project since all contenders are to be bolt action.

It does look pretty fancy though, and the price isn't too bad.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Sep 2012)

Whatever they are going to get will be chambered in 7.62 NATO/.308, unless of course they find a stock of Enfield Sniders under a layer of dust in a warehouse along with a big supply of .577  ;D


----------



## Words_Twice (19 Sep 2012)

This may be a better choice, The Ruger Scout, its 7.62 x 51 (well, .308 but compatible) detachable box magazine, rails for optics, slap a synthetic stock on it, and you are good to go. Off the rack, no 10 year R&D, and reasonably priced.


----------



## dapaterson (19 Sep 2012)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> However, *it's a mute point * from the NCRR project since all contenders are to be bolt action.



We're giving the Rangers silenced weapons?  In that case, discussions of any of these rifles is a moot point...


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Sep 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> We're giving the Rangers silenced weapons?  In that case, discussions of any of these rifles is a moot point...


thenk u gremmer polis fo correctung me bad speelin  

I think I'm going to be stubborn though and stand by my original wording.  Just because I can. :threat:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Sep 2012)

Many countries require or encourage suppresors on firearms so not to disturb the peace and tranquilty. Only people brought up on a Hollywood diet seem to think they are evil. New Zealand is one country and also the Swiss.

Now if they did go with a lever action we could use the 45/70 government round, hard hitting and "combat proven" Plus capable of stopping a big bear.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (20 Sep 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Now if they did go with a lever action we could use the 45/70 government round, hard hitting and "combat proven" Plus capable of stopping a big bear.



They won't, but it's nice to have an imagination.  I personally love the Marlin 1895SBL because of the look and goodies is comes with including a nice big lever loop for the mits.  http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/bigbore/1895SBL.asp


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Sep 2012)

Wouldn't be the first time levers were issued to paramilitary units in Canada.  

http://members.shaw.ca/nambuworld2/pcmr.htm


http://shootingwithhobie.blogspot.ca/2007/04/winchester-1876-src-nwmp-reproduction.html


----------

